# Website to search for Install jobs?



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I dunno where exactly to put this, but "The Industry" seemed like an idea.

I just found out my GF and her brother are moving to the Orlando, FL area so he can go to school. He is handicapped, so he needs a full time assistant which the insurance doesn't cover.

Any ideas where I could see what kind of Installer jobs are available in the area? I'd prefer something oriented specifically toward our industry, as opposed to "Craigslist," or "Local Newspapers," etc.

I have over 15 years of experience, I am comfortable working with wood and fiberglass, tho I'm sure there always shortcuts I could learn to make things faster.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

maybe have a connection to get into 12Vinsider?


----------



## listener (May 8, 2009)

Twice.com (sometimes)
me-mag.com
12voltnews.com


----------

